# Bit Recomendations



## arkusm (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello out there.
I am looking for some general advise on router bits, like who to buy.
I have seen on here that people seem to like Whiteside, but they are "difficult" to get as I am in Canada. I did order some online, have yet to try them. As a note for those who say Whiteside is expensive... They are pretty much the same price as Frued bits bought locally. The place I bought the Whiteside bits charged me $12 shipping. 

Anyway, what are the opionions on Lee Valley Bits, Frued or others that are available to me in Canada.

I a specifically looking for a 45deg Lock miter at this point and am not sure I want to wait the 3 weeks for the Whiteside bits.

thanks all.


----------



## rwhpi1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Try MLCS woodworking, online. Shipping is FREE to all in the USA, but Canada may not be that pricey with them. I have used the site many times for router bits accessories and other offerings. They are reasonable in price and their customer service is exceptional. Their product is also of good quality for the price. Go to their MLCS woodworking (USA) website and even give them a phone call. Good Luck.

R.W. Hicks (NY)


----------



## arkusm (Apr 29, 2010)

Will Check them out thanks.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Mark, Elite Tools is in Canada and sell decent router bits. I don't know who manufactures them but they are good bits. Plus orders over 50.00 get free shipping.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Busy Bee Tools also sells the Tornado brand bits. I haven't used them but I haven't heard anything really bad about them.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

One more.... Stock Room Supply is now carrying Woodline bits. Again I haven't used them but I have seen them recommended on the forum here before. Click on the NEW products link at the bottom of the home page to download the Woodline Bits catologue. These are all reputable Canadian retailers and they sell online as well.


----------



## arkusm (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks CanuckGal. Its good to have some CDN sources. I ordered some Whiteside bits (before I asked here :sad: ) because I the time the Whiteside bits were very comparable to Freud bits bought locally. even after FX and shipping which made me chuckle when I came across comments about the Whiteside being expensive. I think we just get hosed on prices of stuff in Canada. LOL.

I will bookmark the sites that are noted on this thread for future purchases.


----------

